# Birthday party venues in dubai



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi all,
I have a kid who will be turning 7 years inshallah in June. Can you please advise me where I can celebrate his birthday .. Last year we did it in kidszania and this year we want to select a place that is not too expensive ... I am thinking about funcity in oasis centre ... Any ideas? ....thanks


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

you still want to held it in a mall family entertainment center? if so, you can check out all the family entertainment center's located in dubai and check and compare their prices and services . and if you deemed it has a fairly reasonable price, then go and book that party venue in advance.


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks ...after much searching ... I am thinking of magic planet there's a bowling centre there in mall of emirates .....


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

nice venue . just make sure you already book it in advance. its in a strategic location and better to have a reservation date already.


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah u r rite... Planning to book it this weekend  do u know any cupcake shops in Dubai? I have made a new thread by the name of h. E. L. P ....can u pls help me in that too?


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

ill have to check on that sir if i can get some info. and ill post the number if ill be able to get some info.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

sabeenmansoor said:


> Hi all,
> I have a kid who will be turning 7 years inshallah in June. Can you please advise me where I can celebrate his birthday .. Last year we did it in kidszania and this year we want to select a place that is not too expensive ... I am thinking about funcity in oasis centre ... Any ideas? ....thanks


What about mini monsters on sheikh zayed road? Its actually a fab indoor jungle gym with brilliant party rooms and a range of packages to suit every budget  The food there is also really good.


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

i saw that one when i passed by . i thought its only a soft play area. so they have a party room inside? better check it out too sir.


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks ... Actually have booked the bowling area in mall of emirates ....went there with my hubby as my kid is strange he wants to have bowling now ....thanks again for all ur help


----------

